# Smoked Pork Steaks



## szap (Feb 19, 2007)

If you're looking for a quick and inexpensive cut of meat to smoke that has always been a hit for me, try pork steaks. I know that pork steaks are not a common cut of meat everywhere, but are very popular in this area. The steaks are simply Boston butt roasts cut into 1/2" to 3/4" thick steaks. 

I rub the steaks with a simple brown sugar/kosher salt/black pepper rub and try to let them sit in the frig overnight, but a couple of hours with the rub is adequate. I then put them on the smoker at 250 degrees and pretty much use the 2-2-1 method that you would use for baby back ribs. The one thing I do is during the first stage of cooking I spray the steaks with a 3 parts water to 1 part apple cider vingar solution every 20 minutes or so. I also limit the third stage to 20 - 30 minutes as much longer than that will start to make the meat a little hard.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

If steaks aren't available you can do the same thing with country style ribs.  They are the same cut as the steak, just not quite as large.


----------



## szap (Feb 19, 2007)

Great idea cajunsmoker. The country style ribs are thicker then the pork steaks and would probably be easier to keep the meat from drying out.


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont know about the country style ribs that are available in your area. But the ones we get here seem to be crapy cuts of meat. Ive tried them a few times but no matter what Ive done they are dry and taste old.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee MArvin I always get the Coutry Style RIbs up here. They're meatier and done up 3-2-1 style they're always juicy and tender. My last big smoke I did 4 sets and pulled them a little early - froze em and reheated a week or more later and they were still juicy.

Here's one right after I pulled it off to freeze:


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 20, 2007)

pork steaks are a very popular backyard grill/bbq on sunday s in these parts...

most people get the packages called "center cut"

these are the first 3 steaks[3/4 inch] nearest the loin  [with blade bone in]

that said---

in my SMOKER--CRUIZING AT 225 F.
my pork steaks gets done in about 3 hrs in preheated smoker..

due to inflation i am giving you my nickels worth...
$.02 may not cut it anymore


----------



## ballagh (Feb 20, 2007)

Dont have them cut into steaks, smoke the whole Butt for some Pulled Pork!  WOOT!  I dont care for pork steaks, but the PP is off the hook!


----------



## pork steak king (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,I am new here and noticed someone talking about pork steaks.
I call them the pork "ribeye".I have a no fail recipe that you might
enjoy .I simply get grill started with charcoal and throw a little
hickory on with it.Take pork steaks and put favorite rub on,i use a
rub called Strawberry's Shakeon Seasoning.Once that is done I put
steaks on opposite end of grill from fire for about 20 min. per side
for smoke flavor, then wrap each steak in aluminum foil and put back
on grill for 2 hours.When you take them off grill they are so tender 
that they will fall apart and have the best taste you have ever ate.
You can also do country ribs the same way,you might have to vary 
time in foil.Let me know what you think. 
                                                          sincerely,PORK STEAK KING


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome.........

have you visited Roll Call yet?
drop in there and give a shout out..........tell a lil bout yourself.........how long you have been smoking.........type of smoking equipment...........q-views are nice.......pictures...........specially of any food you smoke.......

but again.......welcome 

d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

bone in pork steaks or chops w/ smoked stuffing... oh man good. fer thje regular stuffing sub 1/2 the water w/ chix broth or pork boullion water... oh so good.


----------



## newbeestl (Mar 10, 2008)

We've got tons of pork steaks around here so I buy them quite a bit.  Always can get them for .99/lb or less when on sale.  Much easier to get then bone in pork butt.

Sooooooooo, I gave this a try over the weekend.  Usually I just BBQ them on the grill.  Did the 2-2-1/2 method at 220 degrees on the MES.  They were AWESOME!  I heard things like, "this is the best pork steak I have ever eaten".  

After the foil, I slathered on my favorite BBQ sauce and put them back on for 1/2 hour.  I wouldn't go longer then that or they could dry out.  These were good and juicy yet though.

If you can get pork steaks, I highly recommend trying this!


----------



## dwayne (Mar 10, 2008)

We sold the hell out of'em here in KC area when I cut meat but I like'em about 1/2 thick to much gristle to go thicker on the butts but I like chops 1'' marinated for a day or so the slow smoked mmmm gooood


----------



## tlgothard (Feb 6, 2016)

Got it!


----------



## birdman080 (Jun 1, 2017)

Pork Steak King said:


> Hello,I am new here and noticed someone talking about pork steaks.
> I call them the pork "ribeye".I have a no fail recipe that you might
> enjoy .I simply get grill started with charcoal and throw a little
> hickory on with it.Take pork steaks and put favorite rub on,i use a
> ...


I know this is an OLD thread...but I would like to comment that I tried the Strawberry's seasoning after a friend brought me a bottle.  It is AMAZING!!!!  Sadly, I can't get it around Central Illinois where I live, the shipping costs is more than the price of the largest bottle, and I live several hours from the establishment.  However, if anyone gets the chance to use it...I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------

